# New Method: CFOP



## Cyrus C. (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey guys! I was just taking a shower, and an idea for a new method just came to me. I call it CFOP, an acronym for: 
*C*orners *
F*irst, 
*O*rient and *
P*ermute. 

You start out by solving the corners. Then you orient the edges. Then you permute them while preserving the orientation. 

I don't have any algos or anything, like I said before I just got the idea. I think it might be a fast method, I haven't tried it yet. 

What do you guys think? Please don't flame me.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 16, 2010)

hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 16, 2010)

This was my intuitive method before I looked up a better solution. It's okay....I never liked M slices much though.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 16, 2010)

I see someone is learning MGLS! (sig)
Maybe you can incorporate it?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 16, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I see someone is learning MGLS! (sig)
> Maybe you can incorporate it?


 I never thought of that!!! Stachu, you're a genius!


----------



## BigSams (Sep 16, 2010)

I can't tell if the OP is being sarcastic or not..


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 16, 2010)

BigSams said:


> I can't tell if the OP is being sarcastic or not..


You remind me of the guy who says a picture is fake, and hi-jacks the whole thread. Please try to stay on subject of my new method.


----------



## Dene (Sep 16, 2010)

Too many algs for the Orient and Permute stages.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 16, 2010)

Dene said:


> Too many algs for the Orient and Permute stages.


Maybe a 2-look version could be made? CFOPOP?


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 16, 2010)

You could use the U perm, T Perm, and Y Perm. That should suffice.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 16, 2010)

Guys lets put m2 in herr


----------



## Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

CFOP? ... >_>
Anyhow, I guess this could be pretty fast. But, as Dene said, too many permute algs.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 16, 2010)

Joker said:


> CFOP? ... >_>
> Anyhow, I guess this could be pretty fast. But, as Dene said, too many permute algs.


I think madbefiste has a intuitive sorution up on vimeo


----------



## qqwref (Sep 16, 2010)

I've been using this for BLD for well over a year. Orient, solve corners, solve edges.

And yes, with the same acronym.


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Sep 16, 2010)

hmmmm. Sounds.... sorta fast. Idk


----------



## Diniz (Sep 16, 2010)

I prefer the ZZ variation:
EO -> Solver Corners -> Permute edges

You will need 42 algs for CLL and know the subset of BH where all 3 edges have good orientation (440/8 = 55 cases ?). 

=P


----------



## ColdFactor (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks 'shopped, I can tell because of the pixels.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 16, 2010)

ColdFactor said:


> Looks 'shopped, I can tell because of the pixels.



:confused:


----------



## irontwig (Sep 16, 2010)

OMGOMGOMG if you solve three edges on both L and R; O and P is wtfeasy!!11!!!


----------



## theace (Sep 16, 2010)

Damn, I thought CFOP meant CROSS, F2L, OLL & PLL.


----------



## theace (Sep 16, 2010)

Damn, I thought CFOP meant CROSS, F2L, OLL & PLL.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 16, 2010)

theace said:


> Damn, I thought CFOP meant CROSS, F2L, OLL & PLL.


lolwut?


----------



## theace (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah. One of my friends told me that.

Friend: You use CFOP right?
Me: No I use Friedrich.
Friend: Friedrich IS CFOP.
Me: eh?
Friend: CFOP = Cross, F2L, OLL, PLL
Me: :fp


----------



## DT546 (Sep 18, 2010)

theace said:


> Yeah. One of my friends told me that.
> 
> Friend: You use CFOP right?
> Me: No I use Friedrich.
> ...



your friend is right, this is a new method, but with the same acronym


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 18, 2010)

theace said:


> Yeah. One of my friends told me that.
> 
> Friend: You use CFOP right?
> Me: No I use Friedrich.
> ...


Your friend copied my method, I created CFOP.


----------



## riffz (Sep 18, 2010)

theace said:


> Yeah. One of my friends told me that.
> 
> Friend: You use CFOP right?
> Me: No I use Friedrich.
> ...



:fp Yea, your friend doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 18, 2010)

theace said:


> Yeah. One of my friends told me that.
> 
> Friend: You use CFOP right?
> Me: No I use Friedrich.
> ...


FRIDRICH.


----------



## Joker (Sep 18, 2010)

CFOP is Fridrich...Cross, F2L, OLL, PLL.
Quotes from google when I searched cfop:


> Fridrich (CFOP) Method





> The "CFOP" or "Fridrich Method"





> The Fridrich (CFOP) System is an advanced layer-by-layer solution which is generally thought to have been standardised in the 1980's by Jessica Fridrich.





> The Fridrich Method, also CFOP; Cross, F2L, OLL and PLL, was popularized by Jessica Fridrich.


If that's not enough proof then http://lmgtfy.com/?q=cfop
If that's not enough proof then :fp

...

Now realize how silly this thread name sounds?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 19, 2010)

this is lolthread

i lol'ed at above post


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 19, 2010)

Joker said:


> CFOP is Fridrich...Cross, F2L, OLL, PLL.
> Quotes from google when I searched cfop:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow, do all those people know that they copied my method?


----------



## Joker (Sep 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Wow, do all those people know that they copied my method?


 
You're trying way too hard to be funny.


----------



## Diniz (Sep 19, 2010)

Some people just can´t get a joke..


----------



## Joker (Sep 19, 2010)

Diniz said:


> Some people just can´t get a joke..


As I said, Cyrus was trying way too hard to be funny.


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 19, 2010)

I can't believe the level of sarcasm in this thread.

He's just trying to take back his method name, for heaven's sake. Give the man some respect.


----------



## splinteh (Sep 19, 2010)

The title made me mad


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 19, 2010)

Joker said:


> As I said, Cyrus was trying way too hard to be funny.


 
STHU and leave. You don't even cube anymore and you can't tell seriousness from sarcasm. Welcome to the internet.[/overreaction]

So long and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 19, 2010)

edit: Cyrus, there's a typo in your CLS in your sig. 113/104 lol


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 19, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> STHU and leave. You don't even cube anymore and* you can't tell seriousness from sarcasm*. Welcome to the internet.[/overreaction]
> 
> So long and thanks for all the fish.


 
The general fix: If you can't tell (which happens to everyone) don't say anything.

And what do you mean by fish?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 19, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> STHU and leave. You don't even cube anymore and you can't tell seriousness from sarcasm. Welcome to the internet.[/overreaction]
> 
> So long and thanks for all the fish.


 lol whyusosrs?


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 19, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> The general fix: If you can't tell (which happens to everyone) don't say anything.
> 
> And what do you mean by fish?


 
You'll understand on Towel Day.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 19, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> You'll understand on Towel Day.


 
And what do you mean by towel day?

LOLOL


----------



## guzman (Sep 19, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> And what do you mean by fish?





theanonymouscuber said:


> And what do you mean by towel day?



He means this

Edit: ... and btw, this is actually post number 42 of the thread ...


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 19, 2010)

guzman said:


> Edit: ... and btw, this is actually post number 42 of the thread ...


 
That's pretty epic.


----------

